# Teachers have totally ruined the Driver's market



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

Hardly any surges anymore.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

The ONLY reason I clicked on this was to (maybe) determine exactly wtf the "drivers market" is?
Is there an address with zip code?
A URL?

Do they take bitcoin in The Drivers Market?

I gots me some QUESTIONS ... 
** pant - pant **


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

DDW said:


> Hardly any surges anymore.


Same here. During the Summer, between the teachers off work for Summer break and the college students returning home for the Summer, our market can be a bit oversaturated.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

This must be market specific. We still have surges here; good surges. Most of the TNC and cab drivers to whom I spoke at the beginning of the pandemic told me that they were _not_ returning.

You can not blame the teachers for most of what is taught in the schools. It is mostly the administrators, and those higher up, at that, who determine what is taught in the schools.


Many of you are familiar with the old saw:

_Those who can not do, teach._

Some are familiar with the second part:

_Those who can not teach, coach._

Very few know the third and final part to this:

_Those who can do none of the above become administrators._

If you are unhappy about what the schools are teaching your child, you must tell the School Board and the Administrators, with the emphasis on the latter. Generally, the School Board will issue broad policy statements then leave it up to the S*t*up*id*intendent of Schools and those immediately under him to implement it. As the latter are the people who actually are allegedly aware of the material being taught, they are the people to whom the parents must make known their displeasure.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Geez I'm ignorant. I've been driving Uber since the late 60s and have never heard that teachers driving during summer break was a thing.

I guess I will blame my college professors for this gap in my knowledge.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

_Tron_ said:


> Geez I'm ignorant. I've been driving Uber since the late 60s and have never heard that teachers driving during summer break was a thing.
> 
> I guess I will blame my college professors for this gap in my knowledge.


You’ve been driving Uber since before the Internet was invented?


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Oh wait. That part was rwong. That was something else I was doing in the 60s.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> Geez I'm ignorant. I've been driving Uber since the late 60s and have never heard that teachers driving during summer break was a thing.
> 
> I guess I will blame my college professors for this gap in my knowledge.


When the Los Angeles Unified School District goes on vacation ride demand falls through the floor in the area. A lot of factors come into play to cause this decline in demand, with teachers doing rideshare in their downtime being just one of them. A lot of teachers are moms too. When mom is on vacation she is available as a free Uber for her offspring. Dads too.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> If you are unhappy about what the schools are teaching your child, you must tell the School Board and the Administrators,


You're a funny guy. I like you.

Unfortunately for victims parents like @SHalester, the school board is bought and paid for by teachers unions. That way, parents can be made to babysit their kids during a pandemic while teachers sit at home in their pajamas, paid in full.

"_This will serve as the first elected position held by both Bratt and Clark, who were both endorsed and financially backed by the district's teachers' union, the San Ramon Valley Education Association." _









New SRVUSD board members to take Oath of Office


The SRVUSD Board of Education is set to have two new members joining its ranks on Tuesday when local business owner Shelley Clark and community volunteer Laura Bratt officially take the Oath of Office and take their seats on the dais.




www.danvillesanramon.com





And don't forget to pay their bonus too.









SRVUSD board considering $2,500 pandemic payment to employees


The San Ramon Valley Unified School District Board of Education is set to discuss Tuesday allocating a one-time payment of $2,500 to all full-time district employees for pandemic-related expenses and duties.




www.danvillesanramon.com





I worked for four years at one of the most dysfunctional school districts in the country, so I know how the game is played. But more importantly, I know the players. And I don't need a program.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

*This thread has been posted in the general forums meaning it is related to driving, not politics. We have a whole subforum devoted to politics, feel free to use it! *

*



*​


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

DDW said:


> Hardly any surges anymore.


Question for OP. Are you saying teachers on summer vacation are driving ride-share?

Or are you saying students off for summer vacation don't need any rides?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Question for OP. Are you saying teachers on summer vacation are driving ride-share?
> 
> Or are you saying students off for summer vacation don't need any rides?


I THINK what he's saying is that we are too helpful.
We 'teach' other drivers how to make money - and when everyone knows then nobody makes much money.

But, his point is difficult to obtain.

And, yea, it is too bad that the profession of teaching has become so political.

.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

very amazing how somebody can take 2 variables, mush them together, and TADA theory.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

DDW said:


> Hardly any surges anymore.


Maybe they can teach you how to be a profitable contractor.

No harm in asking.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> You're a funny guy. I like you.


I am glad. This is because per the request of the Administrator, I am going to leave this alone.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I am glad. This is because per the request of the Administrator, I am going to leave this alone.













I see what you did there.


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> The ONLY reason I clicked on this was to (maybe) determine exactly wtf the "drivers market" is?
> Is there an address with zip code?
> A URL?
> 
> ...


If you don't understand what a market, a Passenger, and a driver are, you should just go back under your rock.


SHalester said:


> very amazing how somebody can take 2 variables, mush them together, and TADA theory.


It is no theory, it is fact. You see a totally different type of Driver at the IAH tnc lot....blatantly obvious....


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

DDW said:


> Hardly any surges anymore.


Market dependent.

Fact in one market does not preclude surges in other markets.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Judge and Jury said:


> Market dependent.
> 
> Fact in one market does not preclude surges in other markets.


I was wondering about this last night and was thinking that it might not happen as much elsewhere. However, in our State, it is a frequent complaint in local drivers’ groups. It also happens again at Christmas break.

@DDW is in Texas as well.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

DDW said:


> If you don't understand what a market, a Passenger, and a driver are, you should just go back under your rock.


I have a very good command of the English language. I am college educated with multiple undergrad degrees in Business Admin and Managerial Economics. I am qualified by and have testified as expert witness before the California State Board of Equalization, and multiple Personal Property Assessment Appeals Boards in all nine of the SF Bay Area counties.
I have won settlements and decisions in the millions for my clients.
I do understand markets and the effects of all of the participants in market places. I made a very good living understanding those things and being able to explain it to people who maybe didn't. 

You don't know me well enough to adopt the condescending and superior attitude that you enjoy - and you haven't earned it. 
Not here anyway.



DDW said:


> It is no theory, it is fact. You see a totally different type of Driver at the IAH tnc lot....blatantly obvious....


You're all over the place. The title has NOTHING to do with the thesis statement which is your first post. 
We've been trying to figure out your point since #1. 

What does teachers have to do with driver market?
What does the 'type' of driver have to do with driver market?
How does the relationship between a driver and his teacher affect the market?
How many 'types' of drivers are there? What are they?

Organize your thoughts. Put them in order. Write an outline if you have to. Make them into paragraphs. Explain what you mean and try to do it in a brief, cogent way without alienating your audience. Your message will be better received and understood.

Right now, I think there's a lot of people out there that are confused.
I know I am.

(See? I left you a great segway to an insult. Let's see what you do with it.)



.



.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

DDW said:


> It is no theory, it is fact. You see a totally different type of Driver at the IAH tnc lot....


and they are all teachers? Nope, not, wrong.

Did you know many or maybe even most school districts have an option to get paid 12 months a year? You know, for those who just can't handle managing their cash flow?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> the school board is bought and paid for by teachers unions.


Sorry, didn't know SRVUSD stretched to your next of the woods? AND did you mean to say SRVUSD is 'bad'? Hum.

but, you do have something correct. Teachers unions are way way way too powerful. Better leave that there since the .......warning.......has landed.

I will say, to be on thread, that I worked for SRVUSD for a spell and know directly they do offer the payment over 12 months option, so pretty sure very few most likely no teachers jump on RS during the 10 week they have during the summer. 

and yes, I do have child in this district as well, for tone, balance and accuracy.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> AND did you mean to say SRVUSD is 'bad'? Hum.


No, it's actually one of the best districts in the area. Just pointing out that even in the best districts the unions have too much influence (in my opinion).


SHalester said:


> Teachers unions are way way way too powerful.


Agreed.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> No, it's actually one of the best districts in the area. Just pointing out that even in the best districts the unions have too much influence (in my opinion).
> 
> Agreed.


Same is more true of most, if not every police union.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> No, it's actually one of the best districts in the area


oh, ok because I was going to hit you with the HS ranking of at least ONE HS here.  And the fact this district is a magnet and the Real Estate transactions prove it. RED HOT.

But, yes, the union here has too much sway. They got involved with the whole 'remote learning' setup whereas really they should have been happy their members still had jobs. Plus, no matter what, when teachers strike it is NEVER about the student; always always always about raises for the teachers no matter what blither they put out. 

We moved here in 2015 JUST for the schools......


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

MHR said:


> *This thread has been posted in the general forums meaning it is related to driving, not politics. We have a whole subforum devoted to politics, feel free to use it! *
> 
> *
> 
> ...


For future reference, this post is virtually invisible in Dark Mode.


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> I have a very good command of the English language. I am college educated with multiple undergrad degrees in Business Admin and Managerial Economics. I am qualified by and have testified as expert witness before the California State Board of Equalization, and multiple Personal Property Assessment Appeals Boards in all nine of the SF Bay Area counties.
> I have won settlements and decisions in the millions for my clients.
> I do understand markets and the effects of all of the participants in market places. I made a very good living understanding those things and being able to explain it to people who maybe didn't.
> 
> ...


Blah blah blah...you obviously have too much time on your ha


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

SHalester said:


> and they are all teachers? Nope, not, wrong.
> 
> Did you know many or maybe even most school districts have an option to get paid 12 months a year? You know, for those who just can't handle managing their cash flow?


So how do you know they are not?

You always try and present yourself as superior to everyone else, but guess what, that is only in YOUR head. Your comments are always good for a laugh though (like when you see a clown)


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> I have a very good command of the English language. I am college educated with multiple undergrad degrees in Business Admin and Managerial Economics. I am qualified by and have testified as expert witness before the California State Board of Equalization, and multiple Personal Property Assessment Appeals Boards in all nine of the SF Bay Area counties.
> I have won settlements and decisions in the millions for my clients.
> I do understand markets and the effects of all of the participants in market places. I made a very good living understanding those things and being able to explain it to people who maybe didn't.
> 
> ...


Keep a mirror handy because you are the only one who thinks you are "great" and "superior". LOL


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

DDW said:


> So how do you know they are not?


I'm 'certain' the theory any market has a noticeable impact from summer due to teachers. I supplied the reason. You can either accept it, or debate it. What I see here is neither.

Play again, it's free.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

DDW said:


> Keep a mirror handy because you are the only one who thinks you are "great" and "superior". LOL


oh, that was really mean. Are you ok? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

DDW said:


> Keep a mirror handy because you are the only one who thinks you are "great" and "superior". LOL


Did I say that? I don't remember saying that. Doesn't sound like me ... well, not in writing. Maybe I've whispered it in the dark before, then wifey giggles and rolls over.




SHalester said:


> oh, that was really mean. Are you ok? 🤷‍♂️


You betcha.
It's a common reaction ... I get it all the time.
That 100 IQ spot is really frustrating ... the holder of that score is smart enough to know that they're really dumb, but too dumb to do anything about it. It's hard on them. I understand. It's a jealousy thing.

People seem to, in general, underestimate me. And, that's ok. I relish proving that I am not as stupid as I look.
It gives me a distinct advantage -- though, with that guy I don't need one. 

.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

There's probably a lot more college students that have signed up to drive than teachers. 

I drive for Eats and lately I've been seeing quite a few college-age Eats drivers.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Did I say that? I don't remember saying that. Doesn't sound like me ... well, not in writing. Maybe I've whispered it in the dark before, then wifey giggles and rolls over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's several IQ scales in use, and in every one of them, 100 is smack in the middle of average intelligence.

If making uninformed observations such as the one you made about IQ is commonplace for you, maybe people aren't underestimating you.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> There's several IQ scales in use, and in every one of them, 100 is smack in the middle of average intelligence.


Yes. I know. THAT'S WHAT I SAID.
Someone with average IQ is smart enough to know ... oh, never mind. I just realized ... another 100 IQ.



Nats121 said:


> If making uninformed observations such as the one you made about IQ is commonplace for you, maybe people aren't underestimating you.


LoL.
Yea. Maybe. Yer right, I'm sure.

(fiddling with my MENSA ring)


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> And the fact this district is a magnet and the Real Estate transactions prove it. RED HOT.


Lol.
Try not to hurt your shoulder patting yourself on the back, Baron von Burger King.
Pride still goeth before the fall, the same as it did in 2006.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> the same as it did in 2006.


you must mean closer to 2008. I've posted about that. You wait it out and it comes back. Easy, peasy. Might even dip my toe into the rental market when this bubble finally does burst, and it will....


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> maybe people aren't underestimating you.


That was mean too.


----------

